# Norton 360 2.0



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sometimes when I am working, a message would pop up from norton saying "a norton 360 process has stopped running. please restart the computer to ensure stable operation." This is very annoying. When this message pops up, I am unable to access the main window of norton 360. 

Although my computer reports to me that all essential processes are running such as antivirus and firewall, I am unable to access the main window to make additional computer checks. Is there any solution to this. I can't keep restarting my computer. 

Recently this message has been popping up more frequently and has become a problem. Those Symantec technicians don't know squat about fixing their own program. I allowed a tech once to remotely control my computer and I watched him play around with settings that ultimately led the tech's conclusion that I needed to uninstall the program and then reinstall. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Lionheart12 said:


> Sometimes when I am working, a message would pop up from norton saying "a norton 360 process has stopped running. please restart the computer to ensure stable operation." This is very annoying. When this message pops up, I am unable to access the main window of norton 360.
> 
> Although my computer reports to me that all essential processes are running such as antivirus and firewall, I am unable to access the main window to make additional computer checks. Is there any solution to this. I can't keep restarting my computer.
> 
> Recently this message has been popping up more frequently and has become a problem. Those Symantec technicians don't know squat about fixing their own program. I allowed a tech once to remotely control my computer and I watched him play around with settings that ultimately led the tech's conclusion that I needed to uninstall the program and then reinstall. That is ridiculous.


Hi Lionheart,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support team responding.

Can you please tell me what version of Norton 360 and Windows you are running? Also, have you applied all of the Windows Security patches to date?If not, please run Windows Update and check for updates that may need to be applied.

Since you are unable to get into the main Norton 360 window, the first thing I would suggest that you do is to manually run LiveUpdate by doing the following:

1. Click Start->Run.

2. In the "Run" box, type in "luall.exe." This will bring up the Interactive Mode of LiveUpdate. Please click the "Next" button and allow LiveUpdate to complete. When it is finished, you may be prompted to restart your computer.

This issue can also be caused if the Windows Firewall is enabled. When you have Norton 360 installed, the Norton Personal Firewall is handling your firewall, and having both running will cause conflicts with Norton 360. Please make sure that the Windows Firewall is turned "Off" in the Security Center.

Also, please make sure that you do not have any other antivirus or internet security applications running, as they too can cause conflicts. Check under Add/Remove Programs and remove them first.

After you run LiveUpdate, try opening the main Norton 360 window and complete a "Comprehensive Scan" on your computer to make sure that you are not infected. If you still receive a message about a service that has stopped, reboot your computer into Windows Safe Mode and run a Full System scan from there.

Please let me know if this resolves your issue.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am running norton 360 version 2.0 on windows xp home edition. 

The windows firewall has been disabled from the time I installed norton 360, since 360 asked me to set norton 360 as the default firewall. I am running the interactive mode for live update right now. Although, I don't think this problem has anything to do with me not having the necessary updates since I recently downloaded all the latest updates. 

Also my windows is up to date too. 

Is there any other solution besides uninstalling? I have already uninstalled and reinstalled norton 360 before and that did not solve the problem.

In addition I have another computer with 360 installed on it. I installed the add-on pack and the main window does not open again. There was no error message associated with this. The program just did not open the main window after installing the add-on pack. The only thing that I could open was the main window for the add-on pack since it automatically installs a desktop icon. 

Is there a solution to this also?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Lionheart12 said:


> I am running norton 360 version 2.0 on windows xp home edition.
> 
> The windows firewall has been disabled from the time I installed norton 360, since 360 asked me to set norton 360 as the default firewall. I am running the interactive mode for live update right now. Although, I don't think this problem has anything to do with me not having the necessary updates since I recently downloaded all the latest updates.
> 
> ...


Hi Lionheart,

Thank you for clarifying your settings and product for me. Please try running the Fix tool by clicking on the following link:

Norton Auto-Protect Fix

Another thing you can try to do to launch Norton 360 is to click Start->Run and type the following in the "Run" box : C:\Program Files\Norton 360\mainStub.exe. Then click "OK."

If Norton 360 still does not open, then that does indicate either a software conflict, infection or corrupt installation. Did you try running a Full System Scan while booted into Windows Safe Mode? Some infections can only be removed while in Safe Mode.

In response to your question about the Norton Add-on Pack disabling Norton 360 from opening, I would suggest that you remove the Norton Add-on Pack from the other computer using the Add/Remove Control Panel, reboot your computer, and then re-download the Add-on Pack again. Please also run a Full System scan in Safe Mode on this computer as well.

Let me know how things work out.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have tried typing in the command to run the mainstub.exe, but that did not work. I did perform a full system scan in safe mode, as suggested, and found no virus. The program only works after restarting my computer. After a few minutes, the message pops up again and norton 360's main window does not open. So I am guessing it might be a software conflict. 

Out of curiosity, what could be conflicting with the norton 360 2.0 program? I have already commanded windows to make norton 360 the default antivirus and firewall manager on my windows. So what else could be causing the conflict?


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there any solution?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Lionheart12 said:


> Is there any solution?


Hi lionheart,

Please click on the link below and follow the instructions to make sure that the Symantec services are starting properly on your computer.

Problems launching Norton 360

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## OldPequliar (Apr 9, 2008)

I was experiencing this as well. I was assisted twice by Symantec Analysts. The first installed Norton V2. The 2nd deleted my other virus protection software (Trend Micro Anti-Spyware). Neither fixed the issue. 

After paying close attention to the scan, I noticed it was failing on the same file # (111,516 in my case). If that's the case for you, copy down the file that it fails on...ie. c:\\programfiles.java.etc.etc.

Mine was a Java File...(Cocos in the Indian folder)...I believe this was introduced when I downloaded Java 6, update 5. I uninstalled Java and all it's updates. When it attempted to delete the above file, it said that it could not delete because file is corrupted. 

I restarted my PC and Windows removed the file during the re-boot process. Once rebooted, I ran the Norton Scan and it's working again.


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

hmm. that is interesting. I think I remember my scan failing on one file too. I wonder why this happens?

I will try your suggestion.


----------



## OldPequliar (Apr 9, 2008)

Not technical enough to know why, but Norton definitely choked on the corrupted file. I was getting the error several times a day, and now that the file is gone...I've not had a problem.

If you find a corrupted file and cannot delete it, there is an option in norton to exclude it from the scan...(Settings - Virus and Spyware Protection - File Exclusions). Not the best solution, but should eliminate the errors and the shut down.

Good luck.


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 26, 2008)

another thing i should mention is the program might be shutting down because of a software conflict, as Micheal stated above. However I am not sure which programs. 

I recently solved a problem with the add on pack for 360 that was similar. It might also have something to do with this error shutdown message.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi lionheart, and everyone else on this thread,

The next thing that I would recommend that you try is to run a Windows check disk and also a defrag to make certain that there are no errors on your hard drive that can be contributing to the problem.

You should also check your Add/Remove Control Panel and make sure that no other 3rd party antivirus or internet security applications are installed and running, as they can cause conflicts with Norton 360. The general rule of thumb is to never have more than one antivirus or internet security application that is scanning all the time.

The reason that your scan is failing is most likely due to the particular file being corrupted. If it is a Java file that it is stalling on, please try uninstalling Java and then reinstalling the latest version.


Thanks,
Mike


----------

